# Took the plunge.



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Entered Aiden in Bakewell, Birmingham and Garstang. 
Next time I get paid will enter Driffield and Darlington and Preston and Midland counties. 

Wish me luck because I am sick with worry.:frown2:


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Good on you :thumbup:
Don't worry  the NW open shows are very friendly. I moved "up North" from Hertfordshire 4 years ago; I'm a real Billy-no-Mates but there are always plenty of people to chat to at the shows.
I'll be at Garstang  frazzled lady with a male Sami
Linda


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I shall be seeing you at Garstang then  I am so nervous. x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

You are a braver woman than me .


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

shetlandlover said:


> I shall be seeing you at Garstang then  I am so nervous. x


i will be there with my gang so i think a petforum meet up should be arranged what do u think guys


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I LOVE bakewell tarts.


Good luck for you and Aidan, my God I want to show a dog sooo badly  Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

even us that have been showing for a number of years still become nervous before a show, so your not on your own.


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll be at Garstang too my with Pug Stan. We should all wear a badge saying Pet Forums Meet Up or something. I'll be going on my own but I know my Mum and Grandad are coming at some point. Its only the 2nd open show I will have done. I went to Goosnargh last Saturday and was very nervous. Its just awkward going on your own, trying to walk your dog, carry your cage, chair, rucksack and everything else. Its a joy to sit down


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck Aiden, when is the first one?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Good luck Aiden, when is the first one?


4th August Bakewell open show. x


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Entered Aiden in Bakewell, Birmingham and Garstang.
> Next time I get paid will enter Driffield and Darlington and Preston and Midland counties.
> 
> Wish me luck because I am sick with worry.:frown2:


Oh, good! We don't bite up here, well some of us don't! :aureola:

I will see you at Garstang, Driffield, Preston and Midland counties!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

leafy said:


> I'll be at Garstang too my with Pug Stan. We should all wear a badge saying Pet Forums Meet Up or something. I'll be going on my own but I know my Mum and Grandad are coming at some point. Its only the 2nd open show I will have done. I went to Goosnargh last Saturday and was very nervous. Its just awkward going on your own, trying to walk your dog, carry your cage, chair, rucksack and everything else. Its a joy to sit down


Leafy i was at Goosenargh as well , and will be at Garstang as well so if u need any help let me know


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

You will do great SL  good luck
xxx


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

leafy said:


> I'll be at Garstang too my with Pug Stan. We should all wear a badge saying Pet Forums Meet Up or something. I'll be going on my own but I know my Mum and Grandad are coming at some point. Its only the 2nd open show I will have done. I went to Goosnargh last Saturday and was very nervous. Its just awkward going on your own, trying to walk your dog, carry your cage, chair, rucksack and everything else. Its a joy to sit down


I set up my stuff, near a nice lady, with a pug, in the wet weather tent at Goosnagh. I wonder if that was you? There were quite a few pugs entered though 
Linda


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We'll be at Bakewell, Birmingham, Darlington and Midland Counties :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> We'll be at Bakewell, Birmingham, Darlington and Midland Counties :thumbup:


We are going to be show buddies. :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> We are going to be show buddies. :thumbup:


Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Go and have fun  we are at Birmingham and midland counties, but not the same days.
Best of luck  :thumbup1:


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

Born to Boogie said:


> I set up my stuff, near a nice lady, with a pug, in the wet weather tent at Goosnagh. I wonder if that was you? There were quite a few pugs entered though
> Linda


Hi there yes that was me. I remember you too. It was a great day even if my little man did escape! My cage should arrive tomorrow. Are you going to gars tang?


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

leafy said:


> Hi there yes that was me. I remember you too. It was a great day even if my little man did escape! My cage should arrive tomorrow. Are you going to gars tang?


Yes, me and Boo will be at Garstang 
I didn't spot your little monkey escaping  It's so much easier with a cage.
Linda


----------

